# Timing belt/Crank/Cam Shaft Issues



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 2011 Cruze LT, 62636 miles on it... Check engine light came on Friday and went on and off Saturday/Sunday. During my commute today, the light stayed on. So I took it to Advance and had them check it..

The guy who did the check said that it was a crank/cam timing issue and could be either something simple like a faulty or require more extensive repairs.... He said that it is an issue that needs to be addressed sooner rather than later and that it will be an expensive repair.

I know NOTHING about cars and just recently relocated to the area (Columbus, OH) and don't know any of any good service centers... I purchased the car CPO'd last year and have the GM Major Guard warranty on it, but I am pretty sure that warranty has expired a couple thousand miles ago.

So just a couple questions:

1) How much would a repair like this cost?
2) Should I attempt contact with my dealership to see if the warranty will get me anywhere?
3) What should I look for in an auto mechanic? As I said, I know nothing about cars and don't want a dishonet service center advantaging of my ignorance (and my paycheck). 
4) What are my next steps? The guy at Advantage said it's a good sign that the engine is still running and that leds him to believe it could be something as little as the sensor.

I'm living paycheck to paycheck and just concerned about the cost... Really don't know what to do at this point...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You have a timing chain....don't frett.

I really think you should consider a dealer diagnosis.....to get the right info and repair suggestion.
Based on the vague info you were given, I'm thinking the cam position sensor is giving incompatable info to the ECM and it is reporting same.

I doubt if you are a facing a large repair expense at this point.

Good luck and feep the forum informed.
Rob


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I had a similar code after they replaced my thermostat assembly. The camshaft position sensors are at either end of the camshaft (duh), to the left and right of the plastic engine cover. One of them got knocked loose during the work. Maybe one of yours lost contact? Make sure they are plugged in firmly.

Burt


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Burtess said:


> I had a similar code after they replaced my thermostat assembly. The camshaft position sensors are at either end of the camshaft (duh), to the left and right of the plastic engine cover. One of them got knocked loose during the work. Maybe one of yours lost contact? Make sure they are plugged in firmly.
> 
> Burt


I had thermostat work done back in January, but no issues until now... But I will take your advice and try it a try 

I did forget to mention 2 things:

1) On Friday, I had a wrong turn and had to turn around in someone's driveway... The driveway was steeper then I thought and as I was coming down (in reverse) I hit the front of the car. I didn't see any damage, other than existing damage to the plastic under the bumper. _The Auto Zone guy said that impact may have been enough to screw something up... My dad says it would be enough to knock a connector or sensor loose, but not enough to knock the timing out of whack

_2) It got an oil change and brake inspection Saturday. When I went to take it in, I told them about the engine light coming on and off, but they said when they drove it after the brake inspection, the light did not come on and may have because it was due for an oil change


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if you bought a certified pre owned car would you not have the remainder of the powertrain warranty? That's 5 year/100K and would cover any major issues with the engine(not sensors). Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DannyC990 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LT, 62636 miles on it... Check engine light came on Friday and went on and off Saturday/Sunday. During my commute today, the light stayed on. So I took it to Advance and had them check it..
> 
> The guy who did the check said that it was a crank/cam timing issue and could be either something simple like a faulty or require more extensive repairs.... He said that it is an issue that needs to be addressed sooner rather than later and that it will be an expensive repair.
> 
> ...


Hey Danny,

I apologize for these concerns with your Cruze. We would be happy to assist you the best way possible, and communicate with your dealership in your area, and set you up with an appointment. Please feel free to reach out to us in a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership . Hope to hear from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

So I've talked to a local dealer here... 

Looks like my warranty options have run out, but thankfully, I still have the GM Major Guard for another year. When I explained what I was told at the Advance, the person talking the call said that he personally has not seen a Cruze come in for a timing job (nor has he heard of people with the issue coming through)... They said they'll look at it and go from there. They said they weren't sure if the Major Guard would cover the problem, but that quote, "it's a **** of a protection plain and I don't see why it wouldn't.. But we'll know for sure tomorrow."


----------



## xfactormars (Oct 9, 2016)

This may not apply to your situation anymore, but I think it may help others with a similar situation as I've had with my 2012 Cruze. I bought it new and it always seemed doggy to me. It had shifting problems; in first gear it would wind up and shift hard. The intake manifold tuning valve has been replaced, also the thermostat, ignition coil, temperature sensor next to the thermostat, and of all things...the computer as well. It has really been a piece of crap. A couple of weeks ago, at 100500 miles the "change timing belt" warning came on. Since I'm a bit of a shade tree mechanic, I chose to save myself some money and do it myself, (500 miles after the warranty ran out). I ordered a kit made by AC Delco on Amazon that included the water pump for $150.00. As part of the process for removing a belt, I lined up the timing mark on the crank shaft and then on the cams. But to my surprise, they didn't line up on the cams at all. They were so far off that I questioned whether I was 1/2 out or not. I was not. I put the new belt on and lined the marks up according to the instructions that came with the kit. After I put it together, I started it up with my fingers crossed... and prrrrr prrrrrr prrrrr prrrrr. I'll be a son of a ***** if it didn't fire right up. It runs like a bat out of **** and shifts like I was driving someone else's car. I'm still in shock that I timed this piece of **** better than the ******* factory! Those timing marks were off much more than a stretched belt would allow. So...if your Cruze is doggy, doesn't shift right, and is getting poor gas mileage, have the timing belt replaced and timed correctly.


----------



## Chandler237 (Dec 7, 2016)

*1.4 Cruze Timing*

Do you have a 1.4 or 1.8? If you have the 1.4 can you load a picture of those instructions that came with the timing belt. I'm having a similar issue.


----------

